# The Impressionable John Culshaw



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Did anybody watch this?

I thought the Trevor McDonald impression was the best ;D. Really funny show with some very good impressions along with some dry wit. 8)

Made me laugh heaps


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Complete Sh*te.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Had its moments, but seemed to struggle to fill a 30 minute slot.


----------



## m4ttc (May 6, 2002)

I went to 6th form college with this guy and he is an absolute TIT!!!

I can believe he's go his own show on the Box. Shocking!


----------



## Nimbus (Sep 20, 2002)

its a shame really... 

in the same way as Dead Ringers was/is a really good radio show, this/he just doesnt work on the TV in the same way...

[email protected]


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Think it's the same with a lot of these guys - they have enough material for a 10 minute slot on someone else's show, but trying to fill 30 minutes each week always seems a struggle.

I also always thought that of the current impressionists, John Culshaw was one of the worst - all his characters sound a bit camp.


----------



## m4ttc (May 6, 2002)

> all his characters sound a bit camp


I dunno, maybe it's because he is gay?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

As per usual all negative replies from the usual mundane crowd!


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> As per usual all negative replies from the usual mundane crowd!


Ok, my guess would be that you are the 'type' of person who enjoys 'You've been framed'?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Ok, my guess would be that you are the 'type' of person who enjoys 'You've been framed'?


Yes especially where you see children getting hurt.


----------



## m4ttc (May 6, 2002)

> As per usual all negative replies from the usual mundane crowd


Can't pretend it was good when I thought I was garbage.


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

Certainly was dire, not long before I was flicking Â through the other channels. :-/

One positive - better than that Alistair McGowan txat but thats not saying much.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> Ok, my guess would be that you are the 'type' of person who enjoys 'You've been framed'?


Oh god no! This I really can't stand. But I do enjoy impressions thus probably why I liked this programe. Then again you lot are all males and probably wouldn't find this type of thing amusing anyhow!


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

nothing seems to have changed since mike yarwood old format old jokes.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I would rather have watched this than Jeremy bloody Clarkson rambling on and on and on and on [smiley=zzz.gif]


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> I would rather have watched this than Jeremy bloody Clarkson rambling on and on and on and on Â [smiley=zzz.gif]


I would have thought you could have related to that quite well.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Re-arrange these words KMP Off Sod ;D


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> Re-arrange these words KMP Off Sod Â ;D


When i re-arrange them, shall i include the punctuation you have missed out?


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I'ts so good to see you back again Kev ;D. This place just hasn't been the same.

By the way, I thought this John bloke was [email protected] as well, everyone he impersonated was gay - maybe they are - what do I know, come to think about it - what do I care?

Graham


----------



## Nimbus (Sep 20, 2002)

> As per usual all negative replies from the usual mundane crowd!


I dunno, but for me... when these guys do impressions on the radio, ( eg the original 'dead ringers', ' the now show' ), the voices are spot on, and you can use your imagination to fill in the picture of the person they are impersonating...
When they transfer it to TV, they look nothing like who they are impersonating, so it rather ruins it...

Take 'the doctor' in Dead ringers for example.. great on radio, bag o'sh!te on the TV...

Glad you think disagreeing with you makes us mundane tho Abi :

Vive la difference etc...


----------

